# Steam wand replacement on Gaggia Espresso Pure to Rancilio Silvia



## goddamn (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello there, I have a Gaggia Espresso Pure machine and steamwand from Rancilio Silvia v3, so I want to replace Gaggia's steamwand to Rancilio's.

Anyone do such a modification and could help?

Steamwands difference image


----------

